# Best spotlight or HID light for under $300



## car guy (Nov 7, 2002)

What is the brightest most intense light available for $300 or less?
All that I can find is you spend $50 for a 2 or 3 million candlepower and after that it goes all the way up to $470 for the McCulloch X990.
What is in between and how does it compare to a 3 million mega sport and compare to the X990?


----------



## txwest (Nov 7, 2002)

I would recomend the UK Light Cannon. It's an area light more than a spot light, which makes it a very "useable" light. Makes everything look like the sun came up. Very good color rendition. TX


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Nov 12, 2002)

The only thing holding me back from the UK Light Cannon is the bulb- I don't know if it's a miniHID problem, or just that bulb (or it's mounting) but supposedly it's rather shock-sensitive. Like, a 3-foot drop can kill that nice $80 bulb.


----------



## car guy (Nov 15, 2002)

The light cannon is more of an area light. I am looking for something like a maxa beam that is a little cheaper? I already own a vector 3 million cp for area lighting.

Thank You
Eric


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 15, 2002)

For some odd reason, to me, the Vectors seem too dispersed of a light. I bought a Brinkmann MaxQ Beam a few years ago that only has 1M CP, but its focus was so good that it easily outshined anything I had back then. It outthrows all my SureFires, and even outthrows my 2Mil CP Vector VEC126BY... 

I think anything above your typical $50-$80 handheld rechargeable spotlights and you'll have to scrutinize the beam focus more for longer throws. It isn't necessarily the brightness of the beam in CP, but it's how tightly that beam is being focused, and I'm not surprised some well focused Brinkmanns can outdistance a 2-3million CP Optronics or LSI... 

I think if you already have a Vector 3Mil, that's about it as far as brightness goes. You can try out the Brinkmann MaxQ Beams. It won't be any brighter, but if mine serves any comparison, it should throw longer than the Vector you have... Otherwise, save up for the X990...


----------



## BuddTX (Nov 15, 2002)

Car guy,

For the price, I really like my Optronics 2 mil CP light.

While I have only compared it to a Vector 1 mil and a Vector 2 bulb, 3 mil CP light, the Optronics 2 mil CP light is a very nice light. Very superior to the other two I just mentioned.

It has the intensity to light up things very clearly about a half mile or more away, and really pierces the night.

No shadows, rings, very wide, yet still piercing.

Do a search on Optronics to read all what I have written about it.

Not saying that there are not better lights, but for 60 bucks or so, it is awsome!


----------



## Brocken (Nov 17, 2002)

I bought a 1.5 Million CP spot light at Sams club and it out throws my 3 MCP Vector by a long ways. I see now sams has the same light but it is 2.0 Million CP for about $30, also it is rechargable, will stand up on its own, has a top carry handle in addition to the regular grip and has a lockable switch. It is a better light.

dave


----------



## LEDagent (Nov 17, 2002)

If you are looking for an HID light to match or beat a 1-3 million candlepower spot, I WOULD NOT GO FOR THE LIGHT CANNON. 

I have the UKE Light Cannon, and while i enjoy the versatility of the light, i kind of regret spending 180 dollars on it thinking that it could match my spotlight. It won't even match the Streamlight Ultrastinger OR my dad's Maglight 6D in terms of total light output or distance. THe UKE Light Canon is good for an area light - period. It is VERY bright for up close use up to 50-75 yards but it is no good for spotting things at distances farther than that. 

The Light Cannon overall is a very useful light. It was designed for diving so you're not going to get pencil-like beam out of it. Instead you'll get a beam about the size of a Surefire E2 beam but 5 times brighter. With the beamshaper in place, you elimanate the spot and turn this into the ultimate area light. I've used it during night hikes in a forest and BOY does it light up your surroundings. Everybody with me just simply turned off there lights - it was THAT bright. With the beam shaper in place, we were able to see about 100 yards in front of us because of our night adapted eyes.

Another great thing about this light is it's longevity. It can literally last about 2.5-3 hours on 6 C batteries, AND it is constant brightness too. You will still appreciate this light, even if you had an Ultrastinger or a long reaching maglight. 

The reason i bought this light, orinally, were for the same reasons you have. I thought that the Light Cannon would be a great HID spotlight, well it wasn't. But it IS a great light altogether because of its versatility. 

As for the bulb, however, i've never dropped mine. As a matter of fact, how many times do you drop a large flashlight...you just don't. With big handles to hold on to, i just don't see how you could drop one. Basically, you just have to treat it like a 180 dollar light, even if it was shock-isolated, you wouldn't want to drop it.


----------

